# Granger's neutering experience



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all
Granger just got back from the vet tonight. He had to stay an extra two hours because of excessive bleeding. The vet said that vizslas may have a trait of hemophilia. Have any of guys had experience with your vizsla with an episode of excessive bleeding. Anyways he is sleeping right now. We are alert on his gum color to see if they are being well perfused. We are scared and hoping everything will be fine. Please keep granger in your prayers and please let me know if you guys have suggestions for keeping him away from his stitches and some good exercises. Thank you


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Granger! I will say a prayer for him. Hope he is doing better already.

You might want to read up on Von Willebrand's Disease, which is a hereditary defect found in some Vizsla lines. "Von Willebrand's Disease is a clotting factor disorder which causes delayed blood clotting time. Increased bleeding with routine surgeries would be a sign of this disorder." (Bernard C. Boggs; "The Vizsla", pp. 219-220) If it is this disease, it is actually less severe than hemophilia. And you can also hope that it might have been just an isolated incident. 

Bless your hearts -- So sorry you are having to go through this, and I hope everythiing will be just fine and back to normal soon. Maybe you should put Granger into one of those soft Elizabethan collars to keep him away from his stitches. 

_p.s. If Granger was purchased from a breeder, you should be sure to let that breeder know about this. _


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't have much to add other than echoing to advise your breeder if VW Disease but wishing for a speedy recovery for Granger!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Poor guy! I hope Granger is doing OK today. I haven't read or heard of hemophilia being more common in Vs. I will have to look into that along w/ the aforementioned VWD. I would read some of the previous threads on spay experiences for addt'l ideas about leaving stitches alone. You may have to resort to the beloved "lamp shade." Anyway, I'm praying for Granger & family. Keep us posted. Blessings.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"The Vizsla" by Bernard C. Boggs, has an entire chapter (Chapter 12) devoted to hereditary defects in the Vizsla breed. Hemophila A, as well as Von Willebrand's Disease, are two of the problems listed. Every breed has a "laundry list" of genetic defects. 

A quote from page 216: "Nancy M. (Boggs) Heinold, DVM researched the hereditary defects known to exist in the Vizsla breed for this chapter. The Vizsla breed does not have too many, but early recognition and attempts to correct those that are present will help correct and improve the breed."

"Hereditary defects in dog breeds increase with their popularity. The Vizsla is a candidate for increasing popularity because of its lovable, friendly and intelligent nature."

Well, I won't list every single thing because it is kind of scary and depressing. I will say that when I adopted Willie two years ago, he had two of the problems listed in Boggs, Chapter 12 -- Entropion and Ectropion. These are essentially weaknesses in the eyelids. Willie had corrective surgery to address these conditions two months after I adopted him, and he's fine now. He is neutered and will not reproduce. His breeder obviously did not check on the eye certification of his sire and dam. Anyway, I think it never hurts to be informed so that you can take early action if necessary.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor Granger! I agree with kellygh about reading some of the other threads for ideas on how to handle stitches. They ran the gamut of commanding ‘leave it’ and no more problems all the way to the lamp shade cones. 

My best direct advice is to keep trying different things until you find what works for Granger AND when you are at your wits end, remind yourself that if you give up and he gets to his stitches, the recovery time will be extended. I found new reserves of persistence remembering that the light at the end of the tunnel would move if I didn’t pay attention.

I hope Granger has an easy recovery!


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for all your well wishes! Granger is back to his rambunctious self. The incision wound is still weeping some drainage. I am wondering if that is normal. It's not dripping blood but if I press toilet paper against it, some blood would get on the toilet paper. I am wondering what is the normal healing time for incisions to stop weeping. Also, is it okay to put a thin layer of neosporin to prevent infection? Thanks!!

Also his penis looks bruised too. Did anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I am NOT speaking from experience, but if I recall correctly, neosporin is okay as long as it doesn't make him want to lick the area. The bruising I'm almost positive is normal. Sounds like Granger is doing fine consider what they did to him


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I am not a animal med specialist, but I do believe a small amount of weep is ok. I would not be mashing on the wound or allowing Granger to be rambunctious. Yes, I know that is hard! The wound will heal from the inside out, and I have heard bruising can happen around the site. Still, it should be run past your vet in the morning to be sure/safe. I love EMTgel for wound healing (Google it) Fabulous stuff, IMO. I have used it on many types of wounds, 1st choice, but since I'm not a med professional, you should ask your vet. Sounds like Granger is doing better. Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, it sounds like Granger is doing better now, and I'm so glad to hear that! If he felt really poorly, he couldn't be rambunctious!

I'm sure not qualified to answer your questions about recovery, etc. I agree with kellygh that those questions should be asked of Granger's Vet. I think most Vets are accustomed to answering phone questions, and don't mind at all. Please keep us posted and let us know what you find out, and of course, how Granger is doing.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Granger had troubles but glad to hear that he is feeling better. I agree with others in that he needs to be kept relatively calm for his own good especially if he has an issue with clotting. It is difficult but necessary. I advise using some form of cone to prevent him from getting to the stitches. We used a ComfyCone but they also have inflatable ones now too. The bruising seems to be common. When Holley got spayed, we noticed bruising that started the next day and spread as the week went on. I called the vet and she stated that they have to clamp a drape over the area they are operating on and that is what it is from. This may be what happened to Granger. Keep up posted on his recovery.


----------

